# PlayPen



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Sonic really doesn't have alot of space right now (using a rubbermaid bin) so I was thinking of buying a playpen to use as his cage. It would give him plenty of room to run and play. I was thinking of buying a CritterTrail Playpen. Would this one work?


----------

